# Turbo Twist 9w Leaking



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello all
I have a turbo twist attached to a Rena xp1 on the out flow hose. The uv unit has a slow leak from the middle connection. I was looking at the instructions and they say that there are two o rings on the unit. One is where the light bulb is house and it says the other one is at the middle connection. When I think o ring I think of a rubber ring or gasket but at the connection in the middle is a hard plastic ring with no rubber on it. Was it supposed to come with an actual o ring (rubber) or are they calling that hard plastic ring an o ring?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Korya said:


> Hello all
> I have a turbo twist attached to a Rena xp1 on the out flow hose. The uv unit has a slow leak from the middle connection. I was looking at the instructions and they say that there are two o rings on the unit. One is where the light bulb is house and it says the other one is at the middle connection. When I think o ring I think of a rubber ring or gasket but at the connection in the middle is a hard plastic ring with no rubber on it. Was it supposed to come with an actual o ring (rubber) or are they calling that hard plastic ring an o ring?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


should have an O ring made of rubber and there should be a groove that the O ring sits in.


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks


Korea - New West


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Bought the o rings at J&L. Did the trick. Amazing what happens when you use the parts it was supposed to have


----------

